# Groomer or You?



## Jenna (Aug 21, 2010)

So do you groom your Golden Retriever yourself, do you hire or pay a groomer, or do you do a combination?

When I get my Golden, I'll probably do it myself.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Jack gets groomed before shows by his handler, but generally I do the grooming for regular maintenance.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

I bathe and groom my kids. It's part of our trust relationship. The only thing I let someone else do is toenails. Gracie, the GR, would let me do her nails, but my other dogs have black nails, and toe phobia. So, I let the vet techs be the bad guys, and then we go get ice cream at Sonic. ;-)


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I do it myself because I really enjoy it. Plus it's a good time to bond and do a physical once over.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I bathe (2 times a month), brush, and sometimes attempt do a little trimming. But then I leave the rest to the groomer (I attempted to trim her feet fur once and it was a hack job).


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I do it myself... 

Before I had the vet doing the toenails, but I didn't like how ragged and sharp they were afterwards, so I grit my teeth, sit on my dog, and do it myself. 

One thing I do suggest and ask your breeder if s/he can do this for you - with my previous dog, the breeder invited me back a couple times to show me how to groom my dog. A lot of it may have gone in one ear and out the other (I was only fifteen at the time, don't blame me too much), but some of it stuck.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

I discussed the toe nail phobia w/my vet. She said most dogs w/black toe nails are like this. Even though I've worked at handling Heidi's feet to get her used to it, it's still a no-go with her. Jess is a little better, and if I'm patient, she'll let me file her nails. Just depends on her mood at the time.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I worked in a groom shop for several years... definitely don't want the average groomer handling my dogs. I do it myself. Way cheaper, way less stressful for the dogs. But for people who won't get it done or physically can't get it done themselves... groomer is a good option.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I have the Debra Oster grooming video and decided I can do that. Excellent grooming equipment is required and that sure isn't cheap! I bought a couple things each month so it wouldn't break the bank.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Murphy still doesn't have his full coat in yet since he's not quite a year old, but I bathe him, brush him, clean ears, and do his nails. When he gets to the point that he really needs a good trim I will probably take him to a groomer and have them show me how to do it.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

We'll bathe and brush our dogs. But when it comes to getting trimmed - that we leave all up to the groomer.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I do it all myself. I actually love doing it. We have our own dog dryer, thinning shears, dremel, several sets of straight scissors, brushes, shampoos, pretty much the works for grooming at home. We bathe our dogs once every 1-2 weeks. I trim tails and ears about once a month and nails and feet/paw fur about once a week.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

to the groomer 2-4 times/yr. to "neaten up" and I LOVE picking up a sweet smell'n dog & not having my back hurt. Have a very nice grooming place in nearby small town

both dogs are daily swimmers in glacier river (stay clean) and get baths as needed & before flea tx. Lab (9.5) has never been to groomer. We have outside hot water mainly for dog bathing, but the lab will only do the bathtub (not even shower)

We don't need to worry about nails, since their lifestyle keeps 'em worn down.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I do them myself and in the summer Scully too. I really love grooming them and they enjoy it so much. They all get so happy and excited when I pull out all the paraphernalia. It's a bonding experience for all of us!


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

I do everything myself. The main reason is because I enjoy doing it and especially bath time is alone time for me and Max...nail however we still have some minor issues but once I get started he will chill out and lay down and I can get all four paws done. The other reason I do it myself is because BF refuses to shell out anymore money than he HAS to on either dog. He already thinks I spend wayyy to much on them..I cant help it I find shampoo, brushes, and toys EVERY time we go to a store...


Yes I need help I spend more time shopping for my dogs rather than myself..I barely have enough clothes to not have repeat wearings in one week yet I still refuse to get myself clothes Id rather buy dog supplies.


----------



## CrazyGolden (Nov 27, 2010)

I do Jack's grooming myself. Plus he has a short, feild line coat so it isn't very hard to maintain anyway. When I eventually extend the family though and get another, if they have a longer coat I am sure I'll still be doing it myself.


----------



## mdfraser (Dec 7, 2010)

I do it all myself. We had the tools and it didn't make sense to drive 1.5 hours trip time and pay so much for the best recommended groomer around. I honestly trusted no less. I read a lot, skimmed a bit from books, the web, and here and came to do all myself. Besides, it's pretty easy.


----------

